# subwoofer solution for Frontier XE



## javawhz (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a 2004 Frontier XE King Cab and would like to put the following subwoofer. Anyone have any opinions on this product?

http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/products/2005/113/h113KSCSW1-f.jpeg

Do you guys have any other recommendations for compact subs? Thanks.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

I would be wary of that, there's hardly any airspace. I would have a custom box made or even go with a Bazooka or something. I have a custom enclosure with a 12 inch Infinity in it designed to take out easily if I need the room. you ahve many options.


OTE=javawhz]I have a 2004 Frontier XE King Cab and would like to put the following subwoofer. Anyone have any opinions on this product?

http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/products/2005/113/h113KSCSW1-f.jpeg

Do you guys have any other recommendations for compact subs? Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a 2000 Fronty King cab...and while I have not seen the interior of the 2003's, I assume they are similiar...

Here is what I did...

In my cab (and I assume yours)...I removed the jump seats...then I designed a box to fit inside the space where the jump seats were located...

I divided the box such that I could put a 6x9 Boston Acoustic on the top and an 8" RE8 sub on the bottom...there isn't much space and I filled both cavaties with about as much flocking as I could put in...

Then I hooked a Sony amp to the subs...the amp I was able to fit under the passenger seat...

I have BA's with tweets in the front doors, and on my door panel, perhaps yours also, the tweets have their own grill towards the top of the door panel...

Installed an Alpine CD unit and I am VERY happy with my setup...

Now, I may like different music than you do...I'm into classic rock, blues, bluegrass, folk and flamenco guitar...no rap, no "bass"...

My system does not go "boom, boom, thumpa, thumpa"...I set my subs on the high side at 200 cyc and I cut off my front coax's and my rear 6x9's and 80 cyc...the bottom end fills out real nice with this system with no excessive booming...

The nice thing from my point of view...the speakers take up no room...my subamp is under the passenger seat...and it's not a high powered amp...I use the Alpine to power the other speakers...

It's worked out really well...

Hope this helps...

Steve


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm building a box for a 15 right now to go in the back of the cab. Basically the way I got it set up is so that the base will be about 17x17in and rest on top of the grey piece that holds the jack, behind the drivers seat. Fits in there perfect and still leaves space for one back there. I'll try and post pics when im done.


----------



## senate417 (Oct 10, 2005)

Go to audiobahn.com and check out their Pro Compression Sub. Its mounting depthing is in the low 4" range so it would easily fit behind your seat. Do not buy that system its only 300 watts MAX keyword max. RMS its only going to be pushing like 100 if that. It wont be worth the money or the time.


----------

